
Show HN: Bootstrap.io - sebastiank123
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/bootstrap-io#comment-357503
======
mtmail
Direct link [http://bootstrap.io/](http://bootstrap.io/)

"An all-in-one platform to host and launch your website without the hassle of
building one."

------
mtmail
Found a typo on the top right of the homepage: 'No create card required'

~~~
bootstrapio
Hey @mtmail!

Thanks for the find. Slipped our hands on this one. Just updated the copy.

Definitely would like your thoughts on this product.

Just a snippet from PH that we wrote their: Bootstrap IO hosts and
automatically creates your website and landing pages for all your apps in
under 3 minutes.

When you’re coding for weeks, days, and hours on pushing your app live, it’s a
pain to switch gears into a different language to create a website to showcase
your apps. Bootstrap.io takes care of all of that for you - saving you weeks
in development.

All of that extra (and we do really mean a lot of extra) time can now be
allocated back into improving and iterating on your apps.

------
jakozaur
Shouldn't we rather post direct link and add related links in comments?

~~~
bootstrapio
Hey @jakozaur!

A direct link to the site is here:
[http://bootstrap.io/](http://bootstrap.io/)

As a quick snippet of why we've developed Bootstrap.io as a value proposition:
Developing apps is hours on hours of coding weeks, days, and hours. On top of
that - you have to switch gears to create your website. This process can also
take weeks to complete. Now what if, your site can be hosted, created, and the
content auto-generated for you in under 3 minutes? That is what we offer, with
a great design to display your app site.

Attached below is a sample site created. Bootstrap IO automatically creates
the home page as well as all the landing pages for your apps.

Website: [http://284417353.bootstrap.io/](http://284417353.bootstrap.io/)

App List page:
[http://284417353.bootstrap.io/apps/](http://284417353.bootstrap.io/apps/)

iOS app landing page example: [http://284417353.bootstrap.io/itunes-movie-
trailers/](http://284417353.bootstrap.io/itunes-movie-trailers/)

OSX app landing page example:
[http://284417353.bootstrap.io/imovie-2/](http://284417353.bootstrap.io/imovie-2/)

And customizable page layout via the dashboard:
[http://284417353.bootstrap.io/pages/](http://284417353.bootstrap.io/pages/)

